
Beyond Meat Is Developing a Plant-Based Substitute for Bacon - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-24/beyond-meat-is-developing-a-plant-based-substitute-for-bacon
======
xenospn
I just want fake cheese that’s as good as their fake meat. Give me cheese!

